# SANE

## Esmeralda

Hallo!

Nachdem hier so viele schlaue Leute sind, muss ich mal eine Frage loswerden, die mich schon eon paar Tage nervt. Ist aber leider wiedermal ein SANE/Scanner-Problem...  :Sad: 

Ich habe einen Plustek OpticPro UT12-USB-Scanner, der auch schonmal unter Linux gelaufen ist. Jetzt wollte ich diesen wieder einrichten, aber es

klappt irgendwie nicht. Mein Vorgehen: Ganz viel gelesen, Kernel wie in http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/c122.html beschrieben kompiliert, /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf geändert:

[usb] 0x07B3 0x0017

device /dev/usb/scanner0

Modul geladen mit modprobe scanner vendor=0x007b3 product=0x0017 (ist auch geladen), cat /proc/bus/usb/devices gibt:

P:  Vendor=07b3 ProdID=0017 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Plustek Inc.

S:  Product=USB SCANNER

sane-find-scanner sagt:

root@sphinx ts # sane-find-scanner

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x07b3, product=0x0017) at /dev/usb/scanner0

  # Your USB scanner was detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports can't be

  # detected by this program.

Trotzdem will scanimage nicht:

root@sphinx ts # scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something

different, check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

root@sphinx ts # scanimage -d plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0

scanimage: open of device plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0 failed: Error during device I/O

Witzigerweise druckt der Drucker (der an Parallel hängt!!!!) dann ein paar Seiten Müll?!?!?! Was ist hier los?!?!

Was mache ich falsch? USB ist da, Scanner ist da, SANE findet ihn sogar, will aber trotzdem nicht scannen?!?!?! Am Scanner tut sich einfach gar nix...  :Sad: 

THX!

----------

## awiesel

Dass der Drucker was ausspuckt, liegt wahrscheinlich an dem Parallelport-Modul für den Scanner

 *Quote:*   

> [parport]
> 
> device /dev/pt_drv
> 
> 

 

Diesen Teil der plustek.conf würde ich dann auskommentieren. Was auch noch stimmen muss, sind die Zugriffsrechte für /dev/usb/scanner0. Ich habe das über eine Datei /etc/devfs.d/usbscanner gelöst

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Manage USB scanner
> 
> REGISTER        usb/scanner0     PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660
> ...

 

Damit hat die Gruppe cdrw auch Zugriff auf den Scanner. Wenn der Scanner nicht automatisch erkannt wird, kann man seine Product und Vendor ID auch fest in der plustek.conf eintragen.

 *Quote:*   

> [usb] 0x07b3 0x0017

 

oder man erzeugt in der /etc/modules.conf einen Eintrag

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/usbscanner
> 
> options scanner vendor=0x04a9 product=0x2206
> ...

 

Bei Gentoo sollte man es natürlich über eine Datei /etc/modules.d/usbscanner machen, mit einem folgenden update-modules.

Mit meinem Canon N650U funktioniert es damit wenigstens mit 50 und 150dpi  :Sad: 

Nie wieder Canon Scanner!

----------

## Esmeralda

Hallo!

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> Dass der Drucker was ausspuckt, liegt wahrscheinlich an dem Parallelport-Modul für den Scanner. Diesen Teil der plustek.conf würde ich dann auskommentieren. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [parport]
> ...

 

Ah, das "device..." hatte ich auskommentiert, aber das "[parport]" obendran nicht. Nachdem ich das auch noch auskommentiert hatte, fand scanimage -L den Scanner (Hurra!!!), aber der Drucker druckte immernoch Müll. Manchmal macht so ein Linuxsystem echt seltsame Dinge... Irgendwann kommt's noch, dass ich inetd restarte und dann der Fernseher angeht...  :Wink: 

Dann habe ich in der dll.conf einfach mal alle Scanner bis auf den Plustek auskommentiert und voila, das war's!!!! Jetzt tut's!!!! Warum steht sowas auch nirgends?! Vieeeeeelen Dank f.d. Hülfe!!

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> Was auch noch stimmen muss, sind die Zugriffsrechte für /dev/usb/scanner0. Ich habe das über eine Datei /etc/devfs.d/usbscanner gelöst
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # Manage USB scanner
> ...

 

Hm, das funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Das Verzeichnis ist komplett leer, bis auf den von mir erstellten Eintrag wie du ihn vorgeschlagen hast. Aber nach einem Reboot sind die Zugriffsrechte wieder wie vorher. Mir ist etwas diffus klar, dass das etwas mit dem virtuellen Dateisystem zu tun hat, aber dann ist leider Schluss. Ist aber nicht ganz so tragisch. Nur der Neugierde wegen: Wo lese ich da weiter? man devfs gibts leider nicht...

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> Mit meinem Canon N650U funktioniert es damit wenigstens mit 50 und 150dpi  Nie wieder Canon Scanner!
> 
> 

 

Oh je, du Armer!! Woran liegt's? An SANE oder an Canon?

Ganz vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

----------

## awiesel

Ein man devfsd hilft weiter, am Ende findet sich auch ein Link. 

Was /dev/usb/scanner0 angeht, so wird dieses Device ja erst beim Laden des Moduls erzeugt und vom devfsd mit den in der /etc/devfs.d/usbscanner hinterlegten Rechten versorgt. Läuft der devfsd überhaupt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wien1 root # pgrep -l devfs
> 
> 57 devfsd
> ...

 

und steht in der /etc/devfsd.conf am Ende

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Support additional config installed by packages ...
> 
> INCLUDE /etc/devfs.d
> ...

 

Was Canon angeht, so sind die bei den Scannern anscheinend sehr restriktiv was die Weitergabe von technischen Details angeht. Alles was bis jetzt mit dem N650U funktioniert, basiert auf unter Windows mitgelesenen USB-Transfers. Ich bin kein Software-Entwickler, aber ich habe schon öfter mal mit ähnlichen Traces Fehler suchen dürfen. Selbst wenn  man eine Dokumentation zu dem Protokoll hat, ist das ein mühseliges Geschäft  :Sad: 

Aber einer der Entwickler soll jetzt tatsächlich Docs von Canon bekommen haben, vieleicht wirds ja noch was.

EDIT:

Es ist tatsächlich was geworden  :Smile: 

Ich habe mir gerade mal die neuesten Sane-Backends installiert und der N650U scannt jetzt auch mit 600dpi  :Smile: 

leider gibt es die noch nicht als ebuild für Gentoo, aber Hauptsache es geht   :Laughing: 

----------

## Esmeralda

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> Ein man devfsd hilft weiter, am Ende findet sich auch ein Link.
> 
> 

 

Ah, danke, werde ich mir ansehen!

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was /dev/usb/scanner0 angeht, so wird dieses Device ja erst beim Laden des Moduls erzeugt und vom devfsd mit den in der /etc/devfs.d/usbscanner hinterlegten Rechten versorgt. Läuft der devfsd überhaupt?
> 
> 

 

Ja.

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und steht in der /etc/devfsd.conf am Ende
> 
> 

 

Ja. Trotzdem will er nicht wie ich will...

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was Canon angeht, so sind die bei den Scannern anscheinend sehr restriktiv was die Weitergabe von technischen Details angeht. Alles was bis jetzt mit dem N650U funktioniert, basiert auf unter Windows mitgelesenen USB-Transfers. Ich bin kein Software-Entwickler, aber ich habe schon öfter mal mit ähnlichen Traces Fehler suchen dürfen. Selbst wenn  man eine Dokumentation zu dem Protokoll hat, ist das ein mühseliges Geschäft 
> 
> Aber einer der Entwickler soll jetzt tatsächlich Docs von Canon bekommen haben, vieleicht wirds ja noch was.
> ...

 

Hey, klasse, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ralle

Tach zusammen!

Hab ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Canon N1240U, hier erst mal die wichtigsten Outputs:

root@bart ralph # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 11/900 us ( 1%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=1480

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04a9 ProdID=220e Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Canon

S:  Product=CanoScan

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=ff Driver=usbscanner

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=16ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

-------------------------------------

root@bart ralph # sane-find-scanner

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # Also you need support for SCSI Generic (sg) in your operating system.

  # If using Linux, try "modprobe sg".

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9, product=0x220e) at /dev/usb/scanner0

  # Your USB scanner was detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

----------------------------------

In /etc/modules.conf steht:

...

#Scanner

options scanner vendor=0x04a9 product=0x220e

---------------------------------

und in meiner /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf:

[usb] 0x04a9 0x220e

device /dev/usb/scanner0

---------------------------------

scanimage -L findet aber den Scanner nicht!!!

Hab schon alles ausprobiert, aber keine Ahnung woran's liegen kann...

----------------------------------

root@bart ralph # scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

----------------------------------

root@bart ralph # scanimage -d plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0

scanimage: open of device plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0 failed: Error during device I/O

-----------------------------------

Berechtigung vom Device ist auch ok, weiß also nicht, wo man noch suchen könnte...

Bis denn dann

Ralph

----------

## lippus

Hallo Zusammen!

habt Ihr es schon einmal mit liibusb versucht ? Funktoniert bei mir fantastisch  :Very Happy: 

gruss lippus

----------

## ralle

Hast Du ne Anleitung, wie man es installiert?

Ein emerge -s libusb hat mir jedenfalls gesagt, dass ich es schon hab, aber wie hilfts mir bei meinem Scanner weiter?

Tö!

Ralph

----------

## lippus

Hi Ralph ,

das mit libusb war wohl ein schuss in den Ofen  :Sad:   . Bei meinem Mustek brauchte ich das .

Aber unter http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/usb/Plustek-USB.txt gesehen das auch hier das USB-Filesystem im Kernel aktiviert sein muss . evetl. ist das Dein Prob.

Gruss Lippus

----------

## ralle

USB-Filesystem hab ich im kernel drin, sonst hätte ich ja auch keine meldungen in /proc/bus/usb/...

Ich werd mal weiter suchen...

----------

